# Triple Start Tap & Die Group Buy 2017 Decision Point



## eharri446 (Aug 28, 2017)

I sent an email to the people at TapCo this afternoon showing the quantities of taps and dies that this group buy is going to order, and they came back with better set of prices with the exception of the 4 die sizes.

Here is what they came back with:

			 TapCo	 e-Taps	
Triple Taps		 Price	 Price	Difference
M14x.8 Plug	 $51.81 	 $55.00 	-$3.19
M14x.8 Bottom	 $51.81 	 $83.25 	-$31.44
M13x.8 Plug	 $47.10 	 $48.90 	-$1.80
M13x.8 Bottom	 $47.10 	 $80.75 	-$33.65
M12x.8 Plug	 $39.50 	 $45.00 	-$5.50
M12x.8 Bottom	 $39.50 	 $49.70 	-$10.20
M11x.8 Plug	 $37.70 	 $45.60 	-$7.90
M11x.8 Bottom	 $37.70 	 $49.70 	-$12.00
Triple Dies			
M14x.8		 $67.20 	 $61.50 	$5.70
M13x.8		 $67.20 	 $61.50 	$5.70
M12x.8		 $67.20 	 $59.90 	$7.30
M12x.8		 $67.20 	 $61.50 	$5.70
Nib Taps			
M6.4x.6 Plug	 $18.50 	 $23.80 	-$5.30
M6.4x.6 Bottom	 $18.50 	 $23.80 	-$5.30
M7.9x.6 Plug	 $18.50 	 $21.60 	-$3.10
M7.9x.6 Bottom	 $18.50 	 $21.60 	-$3.10
M6.5x.5 Plug	 $18.50 	 $22.60 	-$4.10
M6.5x.5 Bottom	 $18.50 	 $22.60 	-$4.10
M7.4X.5 Plug	 $18.50 	 $25.30 	-$6.80
M7.4X.5 Bottom	 $18.50 	 $25.30 	-$6.80

The advantage of going with TapCo is the turn around time and the fact that the plug and bottoming dies count as a single value for the quantities.

As you can see all of the prices for the triple lead taps and the single taps are less from TapCo.

The only downside is the triple lead dies are a little more expensive.

The turn around time for TapCo is 13-14 work days while e-Taps.com is 4 to 6 weeks.

Please cast your vote one way or another as to whether we go forward with e-Taps or switch to TapCo.

If we decide to switch to TapCo, I will give everyone a chance to look at their orders and decide if they want to make any changes. I will require that any changes be made known to me as soon as possible via an email to elwinharrison@yahoo.com. I will allow 4 days for changes to be made. 

If anyone makes changes, I will send out a new invoice with the corrected prices and if any addition money is due I need to have it made NLT 9/10. If more money has been paid in than is required with the new prices, and the overage amount is $1.00 or more. I will send you a refund. If less than $1.00 it will be donated to IAP.


----------



## More4dan (Aug 29, 2017)

*Triple Start Tap &amp; Die Group Buy 2017 Decision Point*

Anyone have a feel for quality of one over the other?  If equal or better I'm good with Tapco. No change to my order. 

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 29, 2017)

Either way. I'd save a few dollars by switching to TapCo, but not so much that it would change my lifestyle.

I've been happy with the products from TapCo, I expect the e-Taps products would also be completely adequate.

I have not voted because I can't tell if "yes" means "yes we stay with e-Taps" or "yes we switch to Tapco". (Plus I don't have a preference anyway!)


----------



## PatrickR (Aug 29, 2017)

Is it, vote yes = tapco, no = e-taps?
Looking at the tapco site they appear to be MIUSA


----------



## magpens (Aug 29, 2017)

I have previous experience with Tapco products and I have been happy with them.

I have no experience with e-Taps products and I have no reason to not try them.

I will be saving money overall by switching to Tapco and for that reason only I would favor a switch to Tapco.

I expect the wording of the question to be changed and I will wait until that happens before voting.


----------



## GSteer (Aug 29, 2017)

Waiting on Elwin to clarify the question, but changing should hopefully save money for everyone with bottoming taps (might even allow others to pick them up), or be very close within a few dollars for everyone else.


----------



## napagibb (Aug 29, 2017)

I would vote to switch to Tapco - would allow a savings of $75 even with the 
higher die pricing
Steve


----------



## eharri446 (Aug 29, 2017)

My apologies on the confusion with the poll. If you want to switch to TapCo then vote "Yes" otherwise vote "No".

Since this is a first time using the poll feature of a thread, I do not know how to change text on the options.


----------



## keithbyrd (Aug 29, 2017)

I vote for switch to tapco


----------



## Mintman (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm good with Tapco and the cheaper prices.  I believe my double start tap and dies are Tapco and the quality is good.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## stuckinohio (Aug 29, 2017)

I vote yes.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 29, 2017)

With what I ordered, it would increase my cost only slightly - about $2.

With it being that close in price for me, realizing the savings it could pose for others in the buy, and knowing that the turnaround is faster and that we'd be receiving everything sooner, I'd vote for switching to Tapco.


----------



## PatrickR (Aug 29, 2017)

I voted yes. A better turn time is attractive.


----------



## darrin1200 (Aug 29, 2017)

Switching makes sense to me.


----------



## Tom Walter (Aug 29, 2017)

I have done group purchases with TapCo before and they are a great company to deal with. I like the combined tap discounts and they keep you up to date whenever you want. I would go with them.


----------



## wizard (Aug 29, 2017)

I voted yes. All the taps and dies I have ever used are made by Tapco.
I feel comfortable about switching.


----------



## WhiskeyRain (Aug 29, 2017)

Yes to switching.  Sounds like most are happy with Tapco quality and a quicker turnaround is always a plus. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## RobS (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm all for switching


----------



## drise (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm for switching to Tapco just for the shorter turn around.


----------



## wwneko (Aug 29, 2017)

Tapco is great.  And you should be able to get 24qty discount pricing on some of the taps.


----------



## eharri446 (Aug 29, 2017)

On a lot of the taps, that had been ordered based on the e-Taps pricing, we were not getting the +24 pricing. The only one was the M13 plug tap.

This way, we get the same pricing no matter if it is a plug or bottoming, and the prices are cheaper as well.

The only raise in price is on the dies. They are going to cost us an extra $5.70 each, however, the savings on the taps will offset the cost of the dies.


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Aug 29, 2017)

Voted yes... Saves me $119 and some change. 
Jeff


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 29, 2017)

I am good with going with Tapco.


----------



## leehljp (Aug 29, 2017)

My vote was "yes" also.


----------



## Chiller Killer (Aug 29, 2017)

Guys, if you dont tell me how to do heating and cooling , i wont tell you what tap and die i want....honestly , i will leave this in your capable hands
Besides , im not even sure i have everything i need


----------



## Brian G (Aug 29, 2017)

I favor switching.

I'll likely change my order to switch all taps to bottoming taps because there's no difference in price.

That's unless somebody more experienced with kitless construction tells me that it's a boneheaded move.


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Aug 29, 2017)

Somewhere I read that bottoming taps are more difficult (or next to impossible?) for starting taps in a hole. Couldn't find reference I originally saw but, maybe our kitless experts can shed some light on this. 
Thanks, Jeff



Brian G said:


> I favor switching.
> 
> I'll likely change my order to switch all taps to bottoming taps because there's no difference in price.
> 
> That's unless somebody more experienced with kitless construction tells me that it's a boneheaded move.


----------



## Brian G (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks.  I'm perfectly content with less difficult.  :biggrin:


----------



## magpens (Aug 30, 2017)

I have cast my "yes" vote in favor of the change of source to Tapco.


----------



## JimHinze (Aug 30, 2017)

Skeleton2014 said:


> Somewhere I read that bottoming taps are more difficult (or next to impossible?) for starting taps in a hole. Couldn't find reference I originally saw but, maybe our kitless experts can shed some light on this.
> Thanks, Jeff
> 
> 
> ...



Getting started, you DO NOT want bottoming taps. Those are generally used for demonstrators (clear acrylic threads) where you want a minimal amount of thread showing...

Plug taps have a taper and the first 3 or so threads are NOT completely formed.. meaning you have to thread in further say on a cap then in necessary by 3-5 threads. On a demonstrator this would be rather ugly.. so you'd start with the plug, thread in as far as is needed, then follow it up with the bottoming tap which will finish cutting those partially formed threads..

if you need more explanation, send me a PM.


----------



## Burb (Aug 30, 2017)

If we switch to Tap-Co, I'd like to add 2 items that are significantly cheaper now. I'll send you an email.


----------



## chet0213 (Aug 30, 2017)

I vote yes to moving to Tapco.  I have lots of their other taps and when reaching for taps i can feel the sharpness of the taps and tell where they came from.  I think I only save about $1 for changing but I can vouch that their products are great.   I do not have any experience with Etap.    

I am a kitless pen maker and I use plug taps for all of my pens.  I do take them and grind down some of the tapered section down to maybe leave 1.5-2 starting threads. If you are doing a pen in a transparent material you can still get  clean finish using the modified plug tap but have the ease of starting.


----------



## Brian G (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you Jim and Chet for the additional feedback and advice.  You helped me decide that plug taps are a better choice for what I want to do.  Much appreciated.


----------



## roned23 (Aug 30, 2017)

I also vote for a switch to Tapco.


----------



## eharri446 (Aug 31, 2017)

Out of the 53 people who are taking part in this group buy, 39 have voted on whether or not to move to Tapco for out purchase. Out of the 39, 38 voted for moving to Tapco and 1 against, however, I think that one was a flyer. 

Anyway, I will be sending out new invoices during the rest of this week and I will indicate on the invoice whether there is additional money required, or if you will be receiving a refund.

One thing that I have to do is to update the insurance for those who opted for it due to the change in the retail price of the individual items.

Once I get the invoices out, I need to get all of the remaining monies paid in no later than September 10th, 2017.

If anyone wants to add to their order, please contact me as soon as you can.


----------



## Burb (Aug 31, 2017)

eharri446 said:


> If anyone wants to add to their order, please contact me as soon as you can.




As indicated above, I'd like to add 2 items. I have already emailed you those items. Just let me know what you need from me to help. I know I owe a little more, and I'd be glad to pay once you're ready. 

Thanks again for all your hard work on this. I appreciate it. 




Mark
www.MWWoodworx.com


----------



## keithbyrd (Sep 3, 2017)

Have we finalized the buy yet?


----------



## eharri446 (Sep 4, 2017)

I am working on getting the new invoices created. If you want to add any additional items, please send me a PM with what you want to add, and I will add them to your invoice.


----------



## beck3906 (Sep 4, 2017)

We now have 6.4 and 6.5 threading.  Which is best?   What is the difference?


----------



## eharri446 (Sep 4, 2017)

The 6.4 is used for the Bock #5 nib carrier. The 6.5 is used for the JOWO #5 nib carrier.

If you only plan to use the more expensive Bock nibs with their carriers which screw into the pen section, then you only need the M6.4 tap. However if you plan to use both you would need both taps. If only the JOWO #5 then you would need only the M6.5 tap.


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Sep 6, 2017)

I know there was some discussion on this when the e-Taps excel invoice came out and the Triple Lead Taps/Dies all showed ..."X .08" as in M14 X .08 Plug Tap. Did we get this straightened out to the way it's shown here in this post, M14 X .8 Plug Tap?? I haven't seen theTapCo excel invoice so, I don't know if that will cause any confusion. I know we must be getting close to some deadlines, soon! Tried to reread some of the original comments on this. Can't wait to complete this GB... Think I'll need a new metal lathe so I can really do this kitless thing right! Thanks, Jeff:biggrin::biggrin:



eharri446 said:


> I sent an email to the people at TapCo this afternoon showing the quantities of taps and dies that this group buy is going to order, and they came back with better set of prices with the exception of the 4 die sizes.
> 
> Here is what they came back with:
> 
> ...


----------



## Henry (Sep 6, 2017)

Tapco for me too


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Tom Walter (Nov 14, 2017)

I received my taps yesterday and want to give you one more huge thanks for doing this for all of us. I sincerely appreciate all the time and efforts that went into it. I'm sure I am speaking for a lot of us in this group buy.

I can't find the chart that says which one of the nib taps are Bock and which ones are Jowo. If anyone knows off hand I would appreciate the info so I can label these and put them away. I appreciate the input.

Nib Taps			
M6.4x.6 Plug	 $18.50 	 $23.80 	-$5.30
M6.4x.6 Bottom	 $18.50 	 $23.80 	-$5.30
M7.9x.6 Plug	 $18.50 	 $21.60 	-$3.10
M7.9x.6 Bottom	 $18.50 	 $21.60 	-$3.10
M6.5x.5 Plug	 $18.50 	 $22.60 	-$4.10
M6.5x.5 Bottom	 $18.50 	 $22.60 	-$4.10
M7.4X.5 Plug	 $18.50 	 $25.30 	-$6.80
M7.4X.5 Bottom	 $18.50 	 $25.30 	-$6.80

TIA


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 14, 2017)

Many thanks, Elwin :biggrin:



Tom Walter said:


> which one of the nib taps are Bock and which ones are Jowo



the x 0.6 taps are Bock
the x 0.5 taps are JoWo


----------

